# la routine/le routines



## infinite sadness

Per i termini stranieri è obbligatorio mettere la esse al plurale o si può scrivere indifferentemente le routine e le routines?


----------



## gabrigabri

infinite sadness said:


> Per i termini stranieri è obbligatorio mettere la esse al plurale o si può scrivere indifferentemente le routine e le routines?




Ciao!

Per quanto ne so è vietato (e non esagero!! ) mettere la "s" al plurale di nomi stranieri!
Sicuramente esiste già qualche discussione a riguardo.

Le routine va più che bene.


----------



## la italianilla

infinite sadness said:


> Per i termini stranieri è obbligatorio mettere la esse al plurale o si può scrivere indifferentemente le routine e le routines?



Rispose l'accademia della Crusca tempo fa...


----------



## Crisidelm

Secondo me la risposta della Crusca dice tutto e dice niente (come spesso succede, mi tocca dire)...
Io non declino mai le parole straniere in Italiano, e mi è capitato di sentire certe cose (per esempio, sentire alcuni dire "mans" come plurale di "man")... 
Proprio per il semplice fatto che non è detto che una parola straniera, nella propria lingua, al plurale veda semplicemente l'aggiunta di una "s" alla fine, e che inoltre non possiamo pretendere che qualcuno che parla Italiano conosca le varie declinazioni e plurali di parole straniere nelle loro lingue d'origine, la soluzione piu' logica e indolore è che appunto si mantengano tali parole invariabili quando all'interno di una discussione chiaramente in lingua italiana; ci penseranno il contesto e gli articoli a rendere chiaro se si tratta di una parola intesa al singolare o al plurale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì ma quel "possiamo lasciarlo invariato" di cui all'articolo della Crusca lascerebbe intendere che mettere la esse (ovviamente quando il plurale della lingua di origine si fa in quel modo) non venga considerato errore.


----------



## SunDraw

O se vogliamo mettiamola così: _riportando i (singoli) termini stranieri rigorosamente al singolare non si sbaglia mai_. Per un plurale bisogna attrezzarsi. 

A questo punto questione numero due:
va tenuto da conto, riportando nella propria lingua, il _genere_ di una parola quale sarebbe nella lingua originale, o si usa quello locale, o un "maschile neutro standard" (questo lo escluderei)?
Chessò il/la Mond, il/la Sonne tedeschi...

Il buon senso (e la Crusca) invogliano a non complicarsi la vita, usando il genere ...più attestato, _per solito_ quello della propria lingua, ma è evidente che non è una gran affermazione...
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3780&ctg_id=93


----------



## Crisidelm

In Italiano il genere maschile è quello sovraordinato, quindi, nel caso si ignori il genere proprio di una data parola, si ricorre automaticamente al genere maschile. Ovviamente se il significato di tali parole è chiaro anche in Italiano (ovvero esiste una parola italiana che traduce quella parola straniera) si usa il genere della parola italiana: in altre parole, non si può dire "il Catwoman" bensì "la Catwoman" dato che "woman" significa "donna".


----------



## Aloha

Io vedo molto spesso il plurale senza la "s".

Per esempio:

_Fai i backup dei file dei computer._

Serve questo esempio?


----------



## Laos

Le case editrici di solito richiedono che le parole straniere entrate ormai a far parte dell'italiano (che quindi si trovano sui dizionari o che vengono ormai utilizzate moltissimo) non riportino la forma plurale, mentre per le parole non conosciute va aggiunta le desinenza del plurale.


----------



## la italianilla

Crisidelm said:


> Secondo me la risposta della Crusca dice tutto e dice niente...(CUT)...



forse sì però:



infinite sadness said:


> Sì ma quel "possiamo lasciarlo invariato" di cui all'articolo della Crusca lascerebbe intendere che mettere la esse (ovviamente quando il plurale della lingua di origine si fa in quel modo) non venga considerato errore.



anch'io avevo intuito così 



SunDraw said:


> O se vogliamo mettiamola così: _riportando i (singoli) termini stranieri rigorosamente al singolare non si sbaglia mai_. Per un plurale bisogna attrezzarsi.



Certamente, forse ci vogliono delle conoscenze un po' più approfondite! Chissà però se ci fosse una tabella o un insieme di esempi, che so...sarebbe più facile...forse. Comunque la soluzione poco più su, proposta da Laos, mi pare la più veloce e se vogliamo "sicura".


----------



## Cnaeius

SunDraw said:


> O se vogliamo mettiamola così: _riportando i (singoli) termini stranieri rigorosamente al singolare non si sbaglia mai_.



Capisco ciò che intendi, in realtà c'è grande e abbondante varietà di errori anche nello scrivere il singolare..


----------



## gabrigabri

Bisogna poi considerare che non tutti i prulari dei vocaboli stranieri si formano aggiungendo semplicemente una -s a fine parola.
Per evitare "imbarazzanti" errori 
foot - foots
Weltanschauung -Weltanschauungs

e così via, sarebbe meglio lasciare la parola invariata. 

Tornando alla tua parola: perché non ti piace la parola "routine" al singolare?
La routine è sempre una, no? O la intendi come "abitudini"? O era solo un esempio a caso?


----------



## Dr. X

Beh, parlando di programmazione, le routine in un programma sono sicuramente più d'una.
Comunque mi sembra abbastanza assodato che le parole straniere, quelle inglesi nello specifico, siano riportate al plurale senza la "s" per i motivi già detti.


----------



## SirIgles

Vedo che è una vecchia discussione, comunque provo a dire la mia: le parole straniere, quando sono accolte dalla lingua italiana, sono considerate parole italiane a tutti gli effetti senza plurale (i film, gli sport, i computer, i fan). In questi casi, inserire il plurale della lingua d'origine sarebbe un errore di ipercorrettismo. Nei casi in cui si ricorra a una parola straniera senza tradurla, invece, occorrerebbe generalmente declinarla secondo le regole della lingua d'origine (le "Weltanschauungen", i "feet", etc.) e segnalarla, eventualmente in corsivo. Lo stesso vale per il genere: se si lascia "die Sonne" in originale, andrebbe scritto "la Sonne", anche se il sole, in italiano, è maschile. Dal momento che routine è una parola italiana a tutti gli effetti, si dovrebbe dire "le routine", fermo restando che in italiano suona molto strano al plurale.


----------



## Aloha

Concordo con SirIgles e ammiro la sua risposta.
Se è di aiuto, ho visto spesso anche le seguenti soluzioni per indicare il plurale:
- le attività di routine.
- le attività routinarie.
Si ricorre infatti al sostantivo (che può variare a seconda del contesto) e si aggiunge "di routine" / "routinarie".

Che ne pensate?


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'argomento è stato affrontato anche qui:

Il plurale delle parole straniere


----------



## SirIgles

Aloha said:


> Concordo con SirIgles e ammiro la sua risposta.



Grazie Aloha. 



Aloha said:


> Se è di aiuto, ho visto spesso anche le seguenti soluzioni per indicare il plurale:
> - le attività di routine.
> - le attività routinarie.
> Si ricorre infatti al sostantivo (che può variare a seconda del contesto) e si aggiunge "di routine" / "routinarie".



Sicuramente "le attività di routine" è la soluzione più semplice ed elegante, per come la vedo io.


----------

